# Dog friendly beaches



## skyegirl (Sep 26, 2011)

Does anyone know of dog friendly beaches in Michigan or elsewhere? It seems it's getting more difficult to find a campground or park that allows dogs on the beach.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You mentioned elsewhere, so I'll respond that there are dog-friendly beaches in southern California where we live. They are far and few between but enough to keep us happy when we had our dog.

You can blame the loss of the abilities on the irresponsible owners! Even at the dog beaches, you see them, you want to say something, but you know that it won't only do any good, but will be the reason for this area to be closed off soon.

There are too many campgrounds that allow dogs (on leash or tether) here as well. I can't comment on Michigan.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I already told you about Assateauge Is. National Park. Just remembered about Myrtle Beach, SC. We stayed at Lakewood Campground, after a certain time the dog was allowed on the beach. It was a few years ago. The law might have changed.
The campground does not own the beach the town does. No fireworks at the campground, but you can light them up on the beach. Go figure. You can buy fireworks there. Just some added info.


----------



## skyegirl (Sep 26, 2011)

Great info. Thanks. I will put both places on my list. I can check to see if the laws have changed, but it helps to know where to begin.


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't know about campgrounds close to Hilton Head, S.C., but they have hours posted that you can have dogs on the beach. However, a few weeks ago when we were there, we saw dogs on the beaches all day.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

Lake Mead and Lake Mojave are dog friendly beaches in Nevada/ Arizona. Basically any beaches in Nevada so far have been Beach Friendly.


----------

